

Arrington wrong on copyright - astrec
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/michael_arrington_on_copyright_wrong

======
ideas101
the author is right when is says that "The argument that copyright holders are
wrong or stupid for not coming up with some new business model and for trying
to enforce the law is not just wrongheaded, but dangerous."

Time has arrived where original content creator (musician, writer etc.) has to
decide how they want to publish the content and make money. Self-publishing is
gaining momentum in the book arena, the same can happen in music, movie and tv
- the only thing is someone has to make self-publishing eco-system simple and
affordable.

The other platform that can be explored is creative commons. Licensing under
creative commons and sharing content freely with the support of some kind of
revenue generation (may be thru ads) is one of the best option.

